# San Luis Pass



## Indianolan (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering if any one has good memories/experiences from the fishing piers that used to be there. I was thinking specifically of the 'mid seventies to the early 90s.Caught a lot of redfish,sharks and rays there.Used to be a couple of guys there named Mike and Rudy.(I still have one of Rudys old Herringtons that he sold)Anybody remember those days?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I only fished the pass pier a few times. I did catch my first shark there. What I remember most about the pier is the feeling I got watching the water against the pilings on a strong outgoing tide. If you never had a chance to see that, you missed out. I remember one night when the water rushed under the pier like a river at flood stage. I put a 2 oz sinker at the bottom of double drop leader and dropped it in on the down current side. It never made bottom. The current pulled it out straight and it rode the surface like a water skier. It was a powerful lesson to me. I knew right then and there, that I would be very cautious around that pass at all times.


----------



## Indianolan (Feb 18, 2011)

*San Luis Pass Piers*

You're right Histprof, that water would rip through there. I have seen it so bad that an 8 oz.surf weight with stainless wires would not hold bottom.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Only fished there once or twice as a kid. I remember seeing pictures of tarpon caught there I guess in the 50's. If I remember right they had a huge alligator gar mounted on the wall. I looked at thing and told my dad I want to catch that beast. Heard stories they used to have to crane huge rays and sharks out. Also remember being about 20ft off the water thinking how do you get the fish onto the pier. I have not been in that area for years is it completely gone? Early morning surf fishing was great around that area. Massive schools of mullet going by and working top waters fast produced some nice specks. Just have to be there before sun up. Closer to the condo's.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am sure the area has changed since IKE as the pier was essentially destroyed. It is a good place for redfish in the winter. Stay out of the water at the current is very dangerous.


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

me and a friend (BEN ) got to the pier about 7 pm and only 4 people on the pier all night,it was slow fishing for a few hours and a few trout were being caught nothing to brag about, that changed around 11 and the guy at the end of the pier 
said he hooked a keeper red then another guy and another . when i got my live shrimp in the water it took all of 3 seconds be4 i was hooked up to a keeper red and my buddy ben was hooked up shortly after. i've alway heard of people seeing huge schools of reds and in all my years i've never seen one this big, they were everywhere and with-in 20 minutes every1 on the pier had thier limits. we ran out of shrimp and started throwing plastics and ur not gonna believe this but we even caught some with just a plain ole jig head lol we must have caught and released about 20 reds each til we got the size we wanted . this lasted about an hour and then the huge shark came in tearing up everything in site . i miss that ole peir and til this day i think its one of the best pier i've ever fished.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Nino, we had the same thing happen when we were there. There was numbers of trout everywhere, and then out of the blue the trout disappeared and there were reds everywhere! Out past the lights there were tarpon rolling! It was a memorable night. I even had a bull red snag my trout I was reeling in. Just nuts! Best pier ever.


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

does any1 remember the old guy cotton ? man that guy was something else lol i sure wish they would build anouther pier but its understandable why they wouldn't , months after putting in the new plastic grading it got tore apart by the hurricane. the 3rd light on the right was my favorite spot and always produced some nice trout and the people on the pier were some of the best well manored fisher-men 
around .


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Reading this thread brought back a lot of memories, a lot of awesome fishing off that pier. Caught a lot of redfish and specks. Anyone remember the old fishing pier sticker they used to give out at the tackle shop? Was cleaning my garage earlier today and came across one of my old fishing buckets with the "infamous" SLP fishing pier sticker. Beleive I picked this up sometime in the mid 70's.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome sticker!


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

if u ever decide to sell that bro let me know 

nino


----------



## seatrout (May 23, 2004)

I fished the Pass Pier many times and always had a great time. I always caught the Bulls late. Man i miss that pier. All i have left is a T-Shirt along with some good memories of the San Luis Pass Pier.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i missed that pier too, it was the first place i hooked a big fish on my surf rod..one year me, friend and my sister went fishing there at night and we caught 3 limits of specks in less then an hour, what a great pier!! great burgers too!!


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I spent musch of my life heading down to Galveston ond SLP to fish from the piers. Many awesome memories of both piers. I remember catching 200 sand trout in a hour from the Gulf Coast pier with a buddy of mine. I caught my first shark from that same pier.. Started fishing the SLP about 4 years ago. Did well there catching many Reds and Flounder. I wish SLP would rebuild, but I know there is a lot of $$ involved. 
Gald to see the 91st pier is up and running again. I havent seen it in 5 months, but I know the fist section of the rebuild looked great. Many good memories!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I used to fish the SLP in the 70's and 80's till hurrican alicia took it out in 83. I just stuck to the galveston piers after that.
That sticker refreshed my memory.


----------

